# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Pasion per kenget napolitane dhe klasike italiane!

## Del Monako

Kenget e vjetra klasike italiane dhe sidomos ato napolitane kane qene gjithmone pasioni im................  

Ftoj ata qe kane deshire dhe i pelqejne te postojne tekstet e ketyre kengeve.

Po filloj me kengen me melankolike qe me kujtohet tani. 



CHITARRA ROMANA

(1934, E.Di Lazzaro, Ed. Melodi)

Sotto un manto di stelle
Roma bella mi appare
solitario il mio cuor
disilluso d'amor
va nell'ombra a cantar
una muta fontana una stella lassù
o chitarra romana
accompagnami tu.
Suona suona mia chitarra
accompagnami in sordina
la mia bella fornarina
al balcone non c'e' piu'...
Se la voce e' un po' velata
lascia piangere il mio cuore
senza casa e senza amore
mi rimani solo tu.
Lungotevere dorme
mentre il fiume cammina
io lo seguo perché mi trascina con sè
e travolge il mio cuor
vedo un ombra lontana un balcone lassù
o chitarra romana accompagnami tu.
Se la voce è un po' velata
lascia piangere il mio cuore
senza casa e senza amore
mi rimani solo tu
o chitarra romana accompagnami tu...

----------


## Del Monako

Nje tjeter. E paharrueshme, ashtu sic ka edhe titullin.

NON TI SCORDAR DI ME

(1935, E.De Curtis - D.Furnò, Ed. Sugarmusic)

Partirono le rondini
dal mio paese freddo e senza sole,
cercando primavere di viole,
nidi d'amore e di felicità

La mia piccola rondine partì
senza lasciarmi un bacio
senza un addio partì

Non ti scordar di me;
la vita mia legata è a te
io t' amo sempre più
nel sogno mio rimani tu

Non ti scordar di me
la vita mia legata è a te
c'è sempre un nido
nel mio cuor per te

Non ti scordar di me!

Non ti scordar di me!

----------


## Del Monako

PARLAMI D'AMORE MARIÙ(E. NERI / CESARE ANDREA BIXIO) 

Come sei bella, più bella stasera, Mariù!
Splende un sorriso di stella negli occhi tuoi blu!
Anche se avverso il destino domani sarà,
Oggi ti sono vicino, perché sospirar?
Non pensar!

Parlami d'amore Mariù!
Tutta la mia vita sei tu!
Gli occhi tuoi belli brillano,
Fiame di sogno scitillano!
Dimmi che illusione non è;
Dimmi che sei tutta per me!
Qui sul tuo cuor non soffro più:
Parlami d'amore Mariù!

Gli occhi tuoi belli brillano, ecc.



Versioni spanjisht

PARLAMI D'AMORE MARIÙ

Como você está bela
Tão bela Mariù
Brilha um sorriso de estrela
Em teus olhos azuis (tristes)
Deixa o destino dizer o amanhã o que será
Se nossos sonhos caminham pro mesmo lugar
Vem sonhar

Parlami d'amore Mariù
Tutta la mia vita sei tu

E Há uma chama em seu olhar
É o nosso desejo a brilhar

Diga que não é ilusão
Diga para o meu coração
Que para sempre irá me amar
Parlami d'amore Mariù


Degjoje spanjisht

----------


## shigjeta

Nje tjeter kenge e vjeter italiane, qe me kujton mesimet e para te italishtes  :buzeqeshje: 

*Mamma*

_Teksti - Carlo Andrea Bixio dhe Bruno Cherubini_

Mamma, son tanto felice
Perché ritorno da te
La mia canzone ti dice
Che'e il più bel giorno per me
Mamma, son tanto felice
Viver lontano perche?

Mamma, solo per te la mia canzone vola!
Mamma, sarai con me, tu non sarai piu sola
Quanto ti voglio bene
Queste parole d'amore
Che ti sospira il mio cuore
Forse non s'usano più 
Mamma, ma la canzone mia più bella sei tu
Sei, tu, la vita e per la vita non ti lascio
Mai più

Sento la mano tua stanca
Cerca I miei riccioli d'or
Sento e la voce ti manca
La ninna nanna o'allor
Oggi la testa tua bianca
Lo voglio stringere al cuor

----------


## bayern

*Artist: Nino D'Angelo 
Song Title: Senza Giacca E Cravatta 
Album: 
*

Quanta strada aggio fatto
pe' sagli' sta furtuna
mmiez' 'a gente distratta
io nun ero nisciuno
quanta notte scetato
pe' scala' chillo muro
mmiez' 'e figli scurdato
aggi' appiso 'a paura.
Io aspettavo a te
crescevo dint' 'o sanghe
a' musica vullente
te bruciavo a dinto
e tenive a me
comm'ultima speranza
me sentive 'ncuollo
dint' 'a tutte 'e panne.
Vita mia
mo' volo 'nzieme a te
e stu viaggio 'e canzone
m'e' data d'ammore pe' vivere
vita mia
mo' corro' 'nzieme a te
a purta' tutte 'e suonne cchiu' belle
a chi ancora add' esistere.
Quanta strada aggio fatto
pe sagli' sta furtuna
senza giacca e cravatta
accussi' so' venuto
mmiez' 'e facce 'mportante
c'hanno tuccato 'a luna
guardo areto ogni tanto
pe' capi' addo' so'ghiuto.
Io aspettavo a te
crescevo dint' 'o sanghe
a' musica vullente
te bruciavo a dinto
e tenive a me
comm'ultima speranza
me sentive 'ncuollo
dint' 'a tutte 'e panne.
Vita mia
mo' volo 'nzieme a te
'ncopp' 'o tiempo ca resta int' 'a faccia
mettimece a ridere
vita mia
mo corro 'nzieme a te
e continua stu suonno acetato
e io so' 'n'ommo cchiu' libero.
Vita mia
mo' volo 'nzieme a te
e stu viaggio 'e canzone
m'e' data d'ammore pe' vivere.
Vita mia
(io aspettavo te)
mo' corro' 'nzieme a te
(crescevo dint'o sanghe 'a musica vullente)
a purta' tutte 'e suonne cchiu' belle
te bruciavo a dinto e tenive a me
a chi ancora add' esistere
(comm'ultima speranza
ma sentivo 'ncuollo dint' 'a tutte 'e panne) 


Pemthym e mban mend kete?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## angeldust

Ahh c'ma paskeni hapur tamam kete teme per kete kengen!

Po ta gjeni e ta degjoni mire do qe, se interpretimi i jep nje cik krip... Eshte shume funny  :ngerdheshje: 

*Domenico Modugno*

IO, MAMMETA E TU


Ti avevo detto, dal primo appuntamento,
'e nun purtá nisciuno appriesso a te...
Invece mo nu frato,
na sora, na nepote...
sola nun staje na volta:
usciamo sempre a tre!
E mi hai promesso: "Domani chi lo sa...
vengo io soltanto...soltanto con mammá!..."

Io, mámmeta e tu...
passiammo pe' Tuledo,
nuje annanze e mámmeta arreto...
Io mámmeta e tu...
Sempe appriesso,
cose 'e pazze:
chesta vène pure ô viaggio 'e nozze...
Jamm'ô cinema, a ballá...
si cercammo 'e ce 'a squagliá,
comm'a nu carabiniere
chella vène a ce afferrá...

Ah...Ah...Ah...
ma, 'nnammurato,
só' rassignato:
Non reagisco più...
Io, mámmeta e tu!...

Io, mámmeta e tu!...

II

Ma San Gennaro mm'aveva fatto 'a grazia:
ll'altra matina nun ll'ha fatta alzá:
Teneva ll'uocchie 'e freve,
pareva ca schiattava,
io quase mi credevo
d'uscír sulo cu te...
Nu filo 'e voce, però, truvaje mammá:
"Dalla bambina ve faccio accumpagná..."


Io, sòreta e tu...
Jamm'ô bar ô Chiatamone:
"Vuó' 'o cuppetto o vuó' 'o spumone?"
"Chello ca costa di più!"
Pe' ricordo 'e 'sta jurnata,
dint''a villa, ce hanno fatt''a foto...
Vò' 'o pallone, vò' 'o babbá
nun se fida 'e cammená...
guardo a essa, guardo 'o mare...
stó' penzanno 'e ce 'a mená...

Ah...Ah...Ah...
ma, 'nnammurato,
só' rassignato...
non reagisco più...
Io, sòreta e tu!...

"Caremalina, senti Carmelina,
Se te ne vai ti do mille lire"
"Hmmm no!"
"Guarda Carmelina se te ne vai ti do due milla lire"
"Hmmm no!"
"Carmeli.."
"E innutile che mi fai andare via.
Tanto soli non vi lascio."
"E sei una bella dizgraciatta!"

III

Ammore mio, staje sempe cu 'e pariente...
chesta famiglia me pare na tribù...
Arrivano 'a Milano,
arrivano 'a ll'Oriente...
e tutta chesta gente
sta sempe attuorno a me...
Na vecchia zia ca steva a Cefalù,
venuta ccá, nun se n'è andata piu...

Io, zíeta e tu...
poverina, è sofferente,
ogne tanto, nu svenimento... aiuttatemi
io, zíeta e tu...
Ll'uovo frisco, 'a muzzarella,
cammenammo sulo in carrozzella...
Stó' pavanno 'a ccá e 'a llá...
'E denare chi mm''e ddá?!
O te lasso o, fra nu mese,
stó' cercando 'a caritá!...

Ah...Ah...Ah...
tu m'hai 'nguajato...
mme sposon'ata,
nun ve veco più...
Mámmeta, sòreta e tu...
páteto, fráteto e tu...
nònneta, zíeta e tu...

páteto, fráteto, nònneta,
sòreta, sòreta, zíeta,
zíeta, páteto, páteto,
fráteto, fráteto, nònneta...
nònneta, páteto...'o cane...

..."Scusate giuvinòto"
"Chi e?"
"Io só' la bisnonna...
sono uscita proprio adesso da 'o 'spitale..."

Aaaaaaahhhhhh!!!!!

----------


## Del Monako

> Pemthym e mban mend kete?


Normal qe e maj mer. S'ka mo San Remo ketu.  Tani shif Madonen me Britney Spercin. Eh mire o mire. Kur them une qe kena ik per lesh. Desh na vune edhe zjarrin sot.   :sarkastik: 





> Nje tjeter kenge e vjeter italiane, qe me kujton mesimet e para te italishtes 
> 
> Mamma


Eh, sa kisha ne men me postu Mamma. I ke ra ne koke me Mamma. Eshte konga ime jo per gjo.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Del Monako

Vazhdojm me te madhen, me te magjishmen:

*O Sole Mio*



CHE BELLA COSA È NA IURNATA 'E SOLE
N'ARIA SERENA DOPPO NA TEMPESTA!
PE' LL'ARIA FRESCA PARE GIÀ NA FESTA...
CHE BELLA COSA NA JURNATA 'E SOLE

When I first saw you with your smile so tender
my heart was captured, my soul surrendered.
I spent a lifetime waiting for the right time
now that you're near the time is here at last!

CHORUS

MA N'ATU SOLE CHIÙ BELLO OI NÈ
O SOLE MIO STA 'NFRONTE A TE!
O SOLE O SOLE MIO
STA 'NFRONTE A TE
STA 'NFRONTE A TE

It's now or never come hold me tight
kiss me my darling, be mine tonight.
Tomorrow will be too late
it's now or never
my love won't wait.

QUANNO FA NOTTE E 'O SOLE SE NE SCENNE
ME VENE QUASE' NA MALINCUNIA
SOTTO A FENESTA TOIA RESTARRIA
QUANNO FA NOTTE E 'O SOLE SE NE SCENNE

Just like a willow we would cry an ocean
if we lost true love and sweet devotion.
Your lips excite me let your arms invite me,
for who knows when we'll meet again this way.

----------


## bayern

MALAFEMMENA  

Totò 

Si avisse fatto a n'ato
chello ch'hê fatto a me,
st'ommo t'avesse acciso...
e vuó' sapé pecché?
Pecché 'ncopp'a 'sta terra,
femmene comm'a te,
nun ce hann''a stá pe' n'ommo
onesto comm'a me...

Femmena,
tu si' na malafemmena...
a st'uocchie hê fatto chiagnere,
lacreme 'e 'nfamitá...

Femmena,
tu si' peggio 'e na vipera,
mm'hê 'ntussecato ll'ánema,
nun pòzzo cchiù campá...

Femmena,
si' doce comm''o zzuccaro...
peró 'sta faccia d'angelo,
te serve pe' 'nganná!

Femmena,
tu si' 'a cchiù bella femmena...
te voglio bene e t'odio:
nun te pòzzo scurdá...

Te voglio ancora bene,
ma tu nun saje pecché...
pecché ll'unico ammore
si' stato tu pe' me!...
E tu, pe' nu capriccio,
tutto hê distrutto oje né'...
Ma Dio nun t''o pperdona
chello ch'hê fatto a me...

Femmena,
.................


Leje se kishte qen false alarm..Ka pas Fire Drill sot edhe po bonin prova.
Ket tjetren e ma men?
Po pershnes pluhurin e engjellit me kete.   :Lulja3:

----------


## lorina

Kurse mua me ka pelqyer gjithmone :  "Pepino the Italian Mouse" and was recorded in 1962 by Lou Monte.  U perpoqa te gjeje lireken e kenges por nuk munda.. kushdo qe e ka ju lutemi ta nisni tek une..
SHUME FLM.!!!!!
lorina

----------


## Del Monako

> Kurse mua me ka pelqyer gjithmone :  "Pepino the Italian Mouse" and was recorded in 1962 by Lou Monte.  U perpoqa te gjeje lireken e kenges por nuk munda.. kushdo qe e ka ju lutemi ta nisni tek une..
> SHUME FLM.!!!!!
> lorina



Une e kam ne CD, por fjalet s'ia gjeta dot. Megjithate nese i gjej, do ti postoj me kenaqesi.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shigjeta

> Eh, sa kisha ne men me postu Mamma. I ke ra ne koke me Mamma. Eshte konga ime jo per gjo.


Me i shkathti, me i shpejti   :shkelje syri:  ....Ti ma paske kaluar me *O sole mio*, nje tjeter kenge shume e bukur....

Bayern ftesa thote me "frak", jo pa xhakete e kravate  :perqeshje: ....Mire qe na ben ndonje vizite ketej nga muzika italiane  :buzeqeshje: 

Angeldust me kujtove nje kenge tjeter te Modugno-s qe me ka mbetur ne mendje nga interpretimi qe i ben kenges 

Pershendetje me:

*Vecchio frac*

_Teksti dhe Muzika: Domenico Modugno - 1954_

E' giunta mezzanotte si spengono i rumori
si spegne anche l'insegna di quell'ultimo caffè
le strade son deserte, deserte e silenziose
un'ultima carrozza cigolando se ne va
il fiume scorre lento frusciando sotto i ponti
la luna splende in cielo dorme tutta la città
solo va un vecchio frac

Ha un cilindro per cappello due diamanti per gemelli
un bastone di cristallo la gardenia nell'occhiello
e sul candido gilet un papillon un papillon di seta blu

Si avvicina lentamente con incedere elegante
ha l'aspetto trasognato malinconico ed assente
non si sa da dove viene ne' dove va
di chi mai sara' quel vecchio frac?
bonne nuit, bonne nuit bonne nuit
bonne nuit buonanotte
va dicendo ad ogni cosa ai fanali illuminati
ad un gatto innamorato che randagio se ne va

E' giunta ormai l'aurora si spengono i fanali
si sveglia a poco a poco tutta quanta la città
la luna si è incantata, sorpresa e impallidita
pian piano scolorandosi nel cielo sparirà.
Sbadiglia una finestra sul fiume silenzioso
e nella luce bianca galleggiando se ne van
un cilindro, un fiore, un frac


Ha un cilindro per cappello due diamanti per gemelli
un bastone di cristallo la gardenia nell'occhiello
e sul candido gilet un papillon un papillon di seta blu

Galleggiando dolcemente e lasciandosi cullare
se ne scende lentamente sotto i ponti verso il mare
verso il mare se ne va
di chi sarà, di chi sarà quel vechio frac
adieu adieu adieu adieu vecchio mondo
ai ricordi del passato ad un sogno mai sognato
ad un abito da sposa primo ed ultimo suo amor.

----------


## Diabolis

kur e ka radhen _Napoli, Napoli_

----------


## Anisela

Sdo ish keq,qe te ekzistoje dhe nje version shqip nga keto kenge!!Me respekt Anisela

----------


## bayern

> kur e ka radhen _Napoli, Napoli_


Per kenaqesine tende edhe timen.   :i qetë:  
E kam ble CD me The best of the 70's and 80's ne 34 street edhe 7 ave.. Mbrapa MACY's Didi-je

Shigjete vizitat e mia gjejne ngrohtesine e pritjes se zojes shpise.   :buzeqeshje:  

NAPOLI NAPOLI NAPOLI
FORZA NAPOLI NAPOLI NAPOLI
NAPOLI NAPOLI NAPOLI
LA MIA NAPOLI NAPOLI 
'NA BANDIERA TUTT'AZZURRA
C'ARRASSUMIGLIA 'O CIELO
E 'O MARE 'E STA CITTA'
FORZA NAPOLI
INT'ALL'UOCCHIE 'E STI GUAGLIUNE
CA SE SCORDENE 'E PROBLEME
E SE METTENE A CANTA'
NAPOLI NAPOLI NAPOLI
QUEI RAGAZZI DELLA CURVA B
NAPOLI NAPOLI NAPOLI
NU STRISCIONE DICE SIAMO QUI
NAPOLI NAPOLI NAPOLI
FORZA NAPOLI NAPOLI NAPOLI
LA MIA NAPOLI NAPOLI 
E' 'NA CASA CHISTU STADIO
PARIMME 'NA FAMIGLIA
SULTANTO DINT''E CCA
VIECCHIE E GIUVANE
CERCANO DINT''A NU PALLONE
NU POCO 'E PACE NU' JUORNO NUOVO
CA SE CHIAMMA LIBERTA'
NAPOLI NAPOLI NAPOLI
QUEI RAGAZZI DELLA CURVA B
NAPOLI NAPOLI NAPOLI
TU SI' TUTTO CHELLA CA VOGLIO IO
NAPOLI NAPOLI NAPOLI
FORZA NAPOLI NAPOLI NAPOLI

----------


## Brari

Mario ..

Je djal artist ..

do hy shkes per ty..

Si thua kjo shigjeta eshte goc e rralle..

shaka bej..po.. e meriton nje nuse te mir ti..

Tani me gjej tekstin e kenges  .. firence sta note sej bela e un manto di stellleeee..

e po e gjete tekstin do ju a kendoj ndonjihere po na ra rasti..lol..
tani do germoj ne cd e mija e ta gjej se e kam me pavarottin kte..kenge te mrekullueshme..

shigjet mo u tremb ti..se me zor nuku te martojm..lol.

ehh le te defrej rinija si koshi nen pule.. shoki sekretar..

gjejeni te c'film eshte kjo..

----------


## Del Monako

lol Brari. Flm per konsideraten. 

Tani, per kenaqesine tende dhe timen dhe te gjithe atyre qe i duan keto kenge "Firenze Sogna".  Kete keng qe te ngjall gjithmone nostalgji, sidomos kur kendohet nga i pa-arritshmi Luciano Pavarotti.



FIRENZE SOGNA



 Firenze stanotte sei bella 
in un manto di stelle 
che in cielo risplendono 
tremule come fiammelle. 
Nell'ombra nascondi gli amanti, 
le bocche tremanti 
si parlan d'amor. 
Intorno c'è tanta poesia per te vita mia 
sospira il mio cuor.

Sull'Arno d'argento 
si specchia il firmamento, 
mentre un sospiro e un canto 
si perde lontan. 
Dorme Firenze sotto il raggio della luna 
ma dietro ad un balcone 
veglia una Madonna bruna.

2. Balconi adornati di pampini 
e glicini in fiore, 
stanotte schiudetevi ancora 
chè passa l'amore. 
Germogliano le serenate: 
Madonne ascoltate son mille canzon, 
un vostro sorriso è la vita la gioia infinita 
l'eterna passion.

Sopra i Lungarni senti un'armonia d'amore, 
sospirano gli amanti stretti stretti cuore a cuore.

P.S: Si thu per ndonje duet ketu? Te cahen njeher skenat  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Del Monako

Tani per ti dhene pak entuziazem temes po kendojme me piano, pa mikrofon se s'ka nevoje  :buzeqeshje:  nje tjeter kenge pikante. 


Vivere

Oggi che magnifica giornata
Che giornata di felicità
La mia bella donna se n'è andata
M'ha lasciato al fine in libertà
Son padrone ancor della mia vita
E goder la voglio sempre più
Ella m'ha giurato nel partir
Che non sarebbe ritornata mai più

Vivere senza malinconia
Vivere senza più gelosia
Senza rimpianti
Senza mai più conoscere cos'è l'amore
Cogliere il più bel fiore
Goder la vita e far tacere il cuore

Ridere sempre così giocondo
Ridere delle follie del mondo
Vivere finché c'è gioventù
Perché la vita è bella
La voglio vivere sempre più

Spesso la commedia dell'amore
La tua donna recitar ti fa
Tu diventi allora il primo attore
E ripeti quello che vorrà
Sul terzo atto scende già la tela
Finalmente torna la realtà
Questa è la commedia dell'amor
Che in una farsa trasformata sarà.

Vivere pur se al cuore
Ritorna un attimo di nostalgia
Io non ho più rancore
Ringrazio chi me l'ha portata via.

----------


## Del Monako

Nuk mu largoka sot, pa e ngritur edhe pak me shume entuziazmin ne hava.   :kryqezohen:  
Nje kenge brilante, nje kenge qe te ve ne fluturim, qe te jep krahe edhe se di nga perfundon. Ajo qe besoj nuk ka ndonje mos ta kete degjuar te pakten njeher ne jeten e tij edhe mos te kete perseritur nga mbrapa ato ooo  ooo-te e famshme. Ju ftoj ti karikoni pak baterite se do e kendojme te gjithe bashk, dmth juve vetem ato oo oo-te beni .  :Lulja3:  


Volare


Penso che un sogno cosi non ritorni mai piu: 
Mi dipingevo le mani e la faccia di blu, 
Poi d'improvviso venivo dal vento rapito 
E incominciavo a volare nel cielo infinito... 

Volare... oh, oh!... 
Cantare... oh, oh, oh, oh! 
Nel blu, dipinto di blu 
Felice di stare lassu 

E volavo, volavo felice 
Piu in alto del sole ed ancora piu in su, 
Mentre il mondo pian piano 
Spariva lontano laggiu, 
Una musica dolce suonava 
Soltanto per me... 

Volare... oh, oh!... 
Cantare... oh, oh, oh, oh! 
Nel blu, dipinto di blu 
Felice di stare lassu 

Ma tutti i sogni nell'alba svaniscon perché, 
Quando tramonta, la luna li porta con sé 
Ma io continuo a sognare 
Negli occhi tuoi belli, che sono blu 
Come un cielo trapunto di stelle 

Volare... oh, oh!... 
Cantare... oh, oh, oh, oh! 
Nel blu, degli occhi tuoi blu, 
Felice di stare quaggiu 

E continuo a volare felice 
Piu in alto del sole ed ancora piu su, 
Mentre il mondo pian piano scompare 
Negli occhi tuoi blu, 
La tua voce e una musica dolce 
Che suona per me... 

Volare... oh, oh!... 
Cantare... oh, oh, oh, oh! 
Nel blu, degli occhi tuoi blu, 
Felice di stare quaggiu 

Nel blu, degli occhi tuoi blu, 
Felice di stare quaggiu

----------


## Dito

Kenge te bukura kane qenat, po une kam problem kur i kendojne ata napolitanet se mezi ja marr vesh fjalet.

----------

